# Farang Mu Sul Europe Seminars 2011



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Best greetings again to all. I thought I'd share some news from our latest Farang Mu Sul trip to Europe. 

Once again my student Master Nelson Pinto from Portugal has put out a  video clip from this years' trip which was centralized in Portugal. You can see it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lsy1-gUidQ

First I want to give a huge thank you to Master Nelson Pinto and  his teams from Caldas da Rainha and Braganca for working so hard and  coordinating easily, one of the best FMS trips ever. A special thank you  to Vera Pinto, Carlos Sequeira, Miguel Mocho, Tiago Suares, Sergio  Anes, Patrick Afonso and Mario Marques for providing such tremendous  support. Also, I want to thank Inst. Beth Matulich from FMS Hollister,  Inst. Michael Klockner and team (Semir, Marcel and Michael) from FMS  Germany, and David Bucker and his lovely wife Ginny from FMS England for  traveling to Portugal and making this trip that much more special. I  was very touched and soo happy to see the camaraderie and true family  brotherhood that took place between all the FMS students (the Germans  kept me in stitches all weekend....). 

During this trip we conducted our  first ever FMS Jang Gum Sul (The Art of the Korean Sword) testing. Two students from Germany and one  from Portugal took the test and did a fantastic job. Congratulations to  Semir Berisa, Marcel Patt and Miguel Mocho on a great test and in the  process, making FMS history. Good job you guys. Keep up the good work.

Aside from special black belt training sessions, we  also did a two day open seminar where we still worked on  FMS energy drills, trapping drills into strikes, locks, take downs and  into weapon applications. We also worked on applications of the FMS  Kibon Sul (FMS Basic tech) sets, lots of Jung Bong Sul (Middle Stick tech) drills and techniques, Dan Gum Sul (Knife Fighting tech)  drills and techniques, Dan Gum Maki Sul (Empty hand vs Knife tech) drills and techniques, FMS Dan Jang Sul (aka:Ji Pang E- FMS Cane tech) and last  but not least, Jang Gum Sul (Long Sword tech) basic, intermediate and advanced drills and  techniques. What a blast!!!

We were very happy to see  many of our extended family and friends at the seminar. We had several  schools of Ninjitsu, Kajukenbo, Chinese Kempo, Taekwondo, Hapkido and  others. It was a great pleasure to meet and share some good quality time  on the mats together. True brotherhood.

With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------

